# LU thought of the day.



## Stitch147 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ifany of you have travelled on the tube you may have noticed at some stations have a whiteboard displaying the "thought of the day". 
I'm going to start sharing some of these with you.    
Here's the first one I thought I'd share.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 5, 2017)

One for today.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 5, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> One for today.
> View attachment 2616


So true 
I'm wondering whether or not to make a stew today.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ive settled on making chilli for dinner tonight. I might throw a stew in the slow cooker before I go out shopping on saturday.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Ifany of you have travelled on the tube you may have noticed at some stations have a whiteboard displaying the "thought of the day".
> I'm going to start sharing some of these with you.
> Here's the first one I thought I'd share.
> View attachment 2613


1st one good


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 6, 2017)

One for today.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 6, 2017)

I heard an announcement on LU the other day which really made me stop and think:

"Please Borsh quap laddle grock - duffel ballock stuppie damop"


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 6, 2017)

Thats a sight clearer than the announcements on CalMac ferries, for sure


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> One for today.
> View attachment 2620


Good


----------



## Contused (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Contused (Feb 24, 2017)

The aftermath of Storm Doris…


----------



## trophywench (Feb 24, 2017)

Love that one!!!


----------

